# Price Comparison



## Wovstah (May 22, 2008)

I'm looking at lots of fursuit makers, and trying to find the best price for full and partial.

I'm looking for anything under $970 for a full suit and anything under $600 for a partial.

If you wish to post your sites and prices for me, I'd be thrilled.  I'd also be willing to do some artwork to help pay off the price (if anybody is interested).

Thanks!


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 23, 2008)

I don't know of anyone offhand, but someone might here : http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitauctions/


----------



## Wovstah (May 23, 2008)

Thank you much, but I'd have to make a new LJ account. XD


----------



## Beastcub (May 25, 2008)

i do full suits for $980 and half suits for $470
http://www.beastcub.com/fursuitcommissionprices.htm
and i work FAST i get most heads done in 1-3 days
and i accept payments
and i am fully open and ready to work


----------



## Wovstah (May 25, 2008)

^.^ Yus, I've already bookmakred your page.  I was very intrigued.


----------



## Beastcub (May 25, 2008)

some times my prices can be lower

i am set up to do a cow halfsuit for $380 as its going to be made using fleece felt not fur so i cut the cost as the materials will cost alot less and its easier to work w/than fur.

and if the costume has a really small tail/no tail the cost goes down too

and if the mask is really simple the cost can go down

and if i feel gluing something will be easier than sewing and not compromise look/comfort/durability then i'd let you know and offer a discount to use glue instead.

or if its something that i find REALLY fun i may give a discount


----------



## Wovstah (May 26, 2008)

Well, I'm looking for somebody to do my white jackal-wolf character who has black eartips, nose, and pawpads... Blonde hair, and pink eyes.

Pretty simple, I think... no big patterns or the like.  The eartips could always be airbrushed...


----------

